# Cruising BVI



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Planning on a charter July 2002 with 2 grandparents, 2 parents, 2 teens (M&F), all related, wish to try a cat. Looking at Catamaran Charters, Athena 38 or Lagoon 41. Any comments? Also, what is this company like or should I go for Tradewinds or others?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have chartered both boats in the last year and can tell you that the Lagoon is FAR superior to the Athena in terms of space finishes and quality of the rigging. I had a whale of a time raising the main on the FP when I could do it with one hand on the lagoon for example.
It might have been that the FP was not as well maintained as the Lagoon.
The FP was a litle bit more responsive in light air and accelerated faster the Lagoon on the other hand was solid as a rock in 35-40kts and 12 ft waves...
As far as the charter companies are concerned I have only experienced TMM which was very helpful. I have now purchased a Lagoon 410 which will be in charer with Stardust at Maya Cove...I don''t know what their rates are like for the summer but whatever boat you get will be brand new if you go with the Lagoon, mine of the others being added.
One thing that you may want to consider is purchasing owner time at substantial discount to the regular charter rate...I do not offer it this year since I want to enjoy my new boat but check out this link it is very helpful:http://www.sailonline.com/

If you have any more questions and would like some specifics pls e-mail me

Herve


----------

